# Plumber no experience



## Jay1974 (Apr 30, 2009)

I am 35, recently out of a job in newspaper advertising sales and thinking about an new career in a trade. I have little experience other than work around my house. My friend is a plumber and may be able to get me a job as a general labourer and hopefully have that lead to an apprenticeship. Another option is a training course. Does anyone have any information on the Pre-Apprentice Training Institute in Toronto? Is it a good idea? Would you recommend taking the course or trying as a general labourer instead.

Any advice is appreciated.

painstitute.ca

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

If I were you I would try the general labor route first, as you would be paid something, and If you are working around plumbers you will see if you like it & if it is what you want to do. Courses are good but you pay for them & usually don't get paid while your taking them & you don't really get the "in the field experience" which is really needed. Good Luck in whatever you do !


----------



## Jay1974 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for the response. I have a decent severance from my previous job and 1/2 of the course is paid placement. I don't know how much but it probably won't be great. I want to do this for the rest of my life so money isn't the issue for the first little while. I guess what I'm asking is would I have a better shot at an apprenticeship by taking the course or by the job. Also at the end of the course you can take a 1st year apprentice exemption test. Would that make the course more worth while?

Thanks again.

Jay


----------



## jmh40 (May 3, 2009)

Try to get into the apprenticeship if you can. You wouldn't need any thing like a pre-apprenticeship. The course of study along with the working hours will teach you the trade. But be prepared because apprentices oftentimes get the worst work at first until you prove yourself to be a good worker and a good sport. I have been a Journeyman plumber for 20 years and I still love teaching a person who is willing to learn. Remember this...you can always wash your hands when you are done!
Jim


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

jmh40 said:


> ............Remember this...you can always wash your hands when you are done!
> Jim


:clap::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I'd say go for the schooling. You'll be way ahead with some structured training under your belt. It will be hit or miss working for somebody else with no experience because you'll most likely be just as likely to be taught a sh*t load of bad habits from somebody as good stuff.

Almost anybody I've hired brings years of bad habits with them, half assed work around techniques instead of a good solid base. That's the nature of this business because so many learn the ropes from others instead of formally, so what you learn is only as good as who you are learning it from.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> I'd say go for the schooling. ... It will be hit or miss working for somebody else with no experience because you'll most likely be just as likely to be taught a sh*t load of bad habits from somebody as good stuff.


Agreed; good advice for any trade. And the really huge thing about the hit or miss part is that on the job, you will only get experience with the things that need to be done there, that day. That leaves a lot of gaps in your knowledge that school would have filled in.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

HVAC and Refer is gonna get nothing but better with global warming. :thumbsup:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

skyhook said:


> ...Refer is gonna get nothing but better with global warming. :thumbsup:


:blink::laughing::blink:


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

TimelessQuality said:


> :blink::laughing::blink:


I don't know how to spell refridgideairation.  :laughing: :sad:


----------

